# THE MISSING WALLET SWEEPSTAKES!!!!!



## Venatus (Aug 5, 2015)

Goood morning folks! its your sleep deprived homebum bro here to bring you this mornings latest development!

Yes, thats right the title said wallet sweepstakes, i am EXTREMELY BORED right now, so i have a habit of doing stupid things if idle. But instead i decided to let you guys decide what i do by posting your ideas here and voting for them with likes and stuff. my deadine is in 4 hours, and for now ive taken little action on my own accord. i dont usually go to the internet for shit like this, but im bored and frankly not entirely sure what action to take.

Now let me explain the cituation. I slept next to the library last night, i stayed up late downloading stuff, and i wake up in the morning, go to the front of the library, and theirs fucking wallet detritus, recipts, 21 bucks, credit cards, no pictures or names from what i could tell. i didnt want some other folks to come by and take it as a donation to their high fund, but at the same time i didnt want to take the money for myself because it may belong to a bro, but this is unconfirmed.

Noe you decide the fate of the wallet and its contents, they where scattered around in a small pile almost like someone rifled through it. please tell me your honest opinion about this, and my response to it, be aware that i dont intend to start a flame war, and this is primarily for entertainment while my downloads finish and i wait to see if anyone comes to pick up their wallet shit. im waiting 4 hours to see if anyone comes looking for it. if they seek it within that time i will return it immediately, money and all, if they do not i will take the action that has the highest votes


----------



## Tude (Aug 5, 2015)

That is odd no id in there. I've been the, ahem, yup and got a hold of the owner of a wallet and gave it to him - but that was easy as there was id in there (no money) with credit cards.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 5, 2015)

Karma is always a harsh Mistress. Call the person's banks/credit card company and find some way to return it to them. The Universe will reward you. Heraclitus said a man's Character is his Fate.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 5, 2015)

keep the cash and drop the wallet in the lost in found if the library has one. $21 is a good reward for not having to cancel your credit cards.


----------



## Venatus (Aug 5, 2015)

well my bro just showed up and it was his, hes a generally oblivious old coot so i dont blame him for losing it. i made sure nothing of his was missing, cause his camps gettin raided and he has enough things to worry about. keep postin your opinions i would like to know what you would do in this cituation, the sweepstakes are off now, my download finished and im mildly content with it.


----------



## Kal (Aug 5, 2015)

If the wallet has ID go find the person and give it back to him And if their is no ID then take it to the police.
I lost my wallet once and it is not a fun thing to go through. Plus what goes around comes around. This is why I like being nice.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 5, 2015)

how in the hell does a credit card not have a name on it? I thought all did. anyways, I would have kept the 21 bucks as a finder's fee and then returned the wallet (with cards) to the lost and found.


----------



## Tude (Aug 5, 2015)

Shoot - just remembered someone gave me a FL drivers license that they thought belonged to a traveler (I think they thought would know who he was or something hehe). I have an addy on the license - if he's traveling he might not get it - may try and send a feeler postcard out there or something.

<edit> found him on facebook. Imagine that!! And he's a member of a couple of facebook groups too - <puts on sherlock holmes hat and doesn't light the pipe>


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 5, 2015)

You can answer this question yourself:

How would you like somebody to handle your wallet should you lose it?


If you would pilfer theirs, yet want yours returned, that makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## Tude (Aug 5, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> You can answer this question yourself:
> 
> How would you like somebody to handle your wallet should you lose it?
> 
> ...



Had my identity stolen years ago - from a college that I was enlisted in - (that's where I can pinpoint it) as that was when we were still using social security numbers. Pretty sure it was a part time student employee who had access to all this info as she (as I found out) lived in the college area. Dumb shit applied for a credit card at a stupid baby shop. I got a copy of the application (after 3 yrs of being hassled by several creditors - I got pissed off) and they had my name, soc, not my address but hers and there is a specific spot for a pic of a licensed ID and the store negated to have that. Three years of crap to get that resolved. Not that my credit is anything special but to get those horrible 8 times a day callers off my back. Had to have my signature proved too. What a PITA.


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Oct 13, 2016)

Only time I've found a wallet was in PDX and it belonged to some high school kid. It had his ID, a AAA card and 11 bucks. I'm pretty sure he would have wanted me to immediately buy a taco, then spend the rest on weed and spray paint the next day. I ended up throwing it in a mailbox, hopefully the kid got it back.


----------

